# Posh Goes Camping Pictures FINALLY!



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

FYI...she got sooo dirty! Her paws are a golden/cream color...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What great pics! She looks like she had a blast. Love the squeaky toy


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Last picture...of the three camping girls!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the dirty dog pictures! My motto is the dirtier the dog, the happier the dog!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy those are adorable photos!
Carolina you must LOVE bathing and grooming


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Amy, I LOVE the "In pursuit of squeaky toy" one ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What GORGEOUS photos! Posh looks like she had a blast. Love that chipmunk shot! (can't they chirp LOUD???) Posh's coloring is so beautiful. I always love your photos!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are great photos Amy! I bet your grooming day was looooooonnnnnnnnggggggggggg ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics! Wow, she got dirty.. lol

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my, Posh looks like she enjoyed her camping trip.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think she's ever been dirtier folks. Fortunately I had combed her out each morning before we started "playing" so she never got any nasty matting. Meanwhile, they had really nice showers by the parking lot (three mile hike from our site!) so Posh and I took a couple of our first co-showers.  To be honest, I'm finally giving her a proper bath tonight! (blush) Here is a picture of our first day back. We were all very tired, and a bit cleaner obviously, as I let her snuggle in my bed.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great dog mommy! She looks like she had the time of her life. Did you let her take the squeaky toy home?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I never thought I'd see Miss Posh that dirty! Those dirty pictures are adorable. It looks like she had a great time!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

adorable!!! all three of you girls.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Your family must have had a blast - especially Posh!!! Isn't it wonderful to be home though?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pictures! That's the first time I've seen Posh dirty. How cute! That must have been an interesting grooming. :brushteeth:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...thanks for the pics, Amy. Looks like Miss Posh loved her camping trip. Also, LOVE the camping in style pic!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My god she got diry! Makes me think twice about taking my boys camping lol


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, it looks like a wonderful time!! What a great experience for Posh. Did you worry about her picking up ticks in that tall grass though?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful pictures!!! It looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, what a great time........glad she cleaned up afterwards!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Grand photos! I love the North Country and it's obvious Posh does too! 

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Susan, I was a bit worried that she'd pick up ticks in the grass...but it seems like they have less up there than we do here as we didn't find any ticks on our bodies or Posh's until she came home. I had just given her a monthly dose of Frontline, so when I found the one at home it was "floating" on her coat dead. Gross.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

great pictures posh


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are fabulous photos!! Roxie sat on my lap when I viewed the photos yesterday. Last night she cried to go outside and then went to lay under the patio tale and fell asleep. I think she went "camping!"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like you all had a wonderful camping trip! Beautiful country and beautiful, albeit _very_ dirty, dog! I love Posh's new squeaky toy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pictures!

I'm not the camping type..BUT that is really beautiful and looks like a LOT Of fun! Much better than any camp I've envisioned!! 

K.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh what fun!! Thanks for sharing - you all look like you had a great time


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Amy! Posh looks like she had a great time.

You are the bravest gal in the world to take your beautiful, full-coated Hav on a camping trip! eace:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like she had a great time! You had a beautiful location for your camp!


----------

